# Sharing...



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys.. I haven't shared in awhile.. and it's hard for me to talk about it... and I guess that's why I don't come in here a lot anymore.. It's just tuff to think about it. Well here goes..

My Step Father which has been my dad for the past 23 years is in the final stages of Liver Cancer. They have done all they can for him, and has pretty much told him this is it.. I no longer ask myself why I crunch.. I just know I need too, because it's the only way I know how to fight this..  Thanks for listening


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2012)

My deepest thoughts go out to you mind weaver!


----------



## trickson (Mar 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of this. My heart goes out to you. I will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't know much about liver cancer, but I wish him painless and joyous last moments of life.

My dad knew about his throat cancer about a year and a half before he died. He continued living as he did, happily, until about a month before, when the pain became too bad to go on without heavy meds. That kept him in bed most of the time, which was equally painful for someone who loved the outdoors so much.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 27, 2012)

im sorry to hear that, i guess you have done what you can do on that
just pray and may the Lord give the best thing for him


----------



## Kreij (Mar 27, 2012)

I sorry to hear that, MW. Prayers all around for you and your family.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2012)

As everyone has mentioned, my deepest thoughts and prayers go out to him!!!!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 27, 2012)

My thoughts go out to you Mindweaver, unfortunately with life comes death but for some it's far too premature. 

When my father died at 59, I found it incredibly hard. I had never really lost anyone close to me before and it made the world seem like a very strange place all of a sudden. Believe me when I say it doesn't get any easier and I still think of him everyday but you can learn to deal with it. You do find a way eventually. 

I set out to honor his death(and his life) by becoming the best possible person I could be. A man he would be proud to call his son. After all, life goes on and you will have your own to lead and enjoy. Be the best you can be and honor his memory, I hope he passes peacefully and wish you and your family all the best.

If you ever need to chat about it just PM me.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been there, and I know there aren't any words to cut the edge off your loss.  Remember, everyone passes and it's the good times that you eventually remember.  


If you need to kill some time Denver is a stones throw to the south.  Brooklyn Bros. pizza isn't a solution, but it's made me feel better on some pretty crappy days...


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your father- I can't say anything more than what others have said except to pray for the strength you need to get through this....


----------



## zootac (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry two hear about your Situation in life,

Be strong Walk Toll


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 27, 2012)

It is sad. Be brave. I'm sure he'll always be with you somehow.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for your troubles.  You are in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey MW, I'm really sorry to hear about this.  I had a workmate who died of cancer 4 years ago, so have some idea of what you're going through. I know it's a damned sight harder when it's your nearest and dearest though and I hope you're dad's physical pain is kept at bay as long as possible. My thoughts are with you and your family.

If you ever wanna share in private, then my door is always open.


----------



## KieX (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this MW. It's never easy to deal with these ordeals, so I hope it has helped ease a little burden off you. You can count on me to listen too if you want to.

Wishing your dad a painless time so that you can both enjoy a quality time during these precious moments. My sincerest warm wishes for all the family.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bro, I lost my mother to cancer back in 2000 so I know what you are going through. My deepest sympathies to you and your family


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

I lost pretty much everybody in my immediate family over a period of 2 years, so I sort of understand, but at the same time, I've become so numb, I'm not really sure that I do anymore.

Can't add much to what's been said except that I hope his passing is a good one.  Try not to let it overshadow the good memories.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys.. I haven't shared in awhile.. and it's hard for me to talk about it... and I guess that's why I don't come in here a lot anymore.. It's just tuff to think about it. Well here goes..
> 
> My Step Father which has been my dad for the past 23 years is in the final stages of Liver Cancer. They have done all they can for him, and has pretty much told him this is it.. I no longer ask myself why I crunch.. I just know I need too, because it's the only way I know how to fight this..  Thanks for listening



Sorry I saw this a little late but dude, we've had some nice conversations in the past and I've always been here for you man.  Please if you need to talk hit me up on here, you can even call me if you need to man, we are all in this together and we need you with your head up!

Best of luck to your Step Father, and this is the damn reason why we crunch, to prevent posts like this in the future, and so that our loved ones don't go because of these ugly things, but rather from old age and when they are supposed to.  He's in my prayers buddy.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Mindweaver. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------

